# Welcome to the newest Zilla Killa



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

A close and personal friend of mine for years (we are talking about "best man in each others weddings" close). He has joined the ranks of Puff ANF the Ranks of Zilla Killas, Inc...Welcome John! (oh, and John isn't afraid of Zilla OR Dr. bomb)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/291536-new-member-nh.html


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uh-oh.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

So this whole Zilla Killa thing.....you blow up Ron right? Since I didn't win his contest, I'm thinking that'd be a good team to be on........:gn


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL, stop saying what all us losers are thinking!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the madness John!!

I'm sure I'll see ya in the trenches!!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome man.....


----------



## jfhall (May 29, 2011)

Thanks again for the welcome. I've heard nothing but good things about this community and I'm looking forward to being a part of it.:smokin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bunch of old duds....


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Haven't seen many prancing pony bombs as of late:tease:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great another ZK Goon.... LOL :biglaugh:

Welcome to the game John.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

titlowda said:


> Haven't seen many prancing pony bombs as of late:tease:


Pink Ponies need to reinforce their mailboxes...just sayin!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope he brought loads and loads of super glue so he can help repair your cracked exterior.

Rumor has it, one of your members ran off to Aruba because he was scared of all the bombing...vacation? yeah right...lol


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Rumor has it, one of your members ran off to Aruba because he was scared of all the bombing...vacation? yeah right...lol


:biglaugh::biglaugh::yield:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

titlowda said:


> Haven't seen many prancing pony bombs as of late:tease:


I quit. I have a secret mission that is in the works.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I hope he brought loads and loads of super glue so he can help repair your cracked exterior.
> 
> Rumor has it, one of your members ran off to Aruba because he was scared of all the bombing...vacation? yeah right...lol


now thats funny! :drum:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Also this thread needs more pics. 








= zk?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Poor guy, has a target on his back before he even got to post 100....


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I quit. I have a secret mission that is in the works.


Its soo secret he doesn't know what it is yet.

He listens to beiber cds backwards for hidden instructions!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Its soo secret he doesn't know what it is yet.
> 
> He listens to beiber cds backwards for hidden instructions!!!


I actually spoke with the Biebster yesterday...he let me know what my mission is...poor soul should expect something before my birthday.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The mission is baby, baby, baby, so Ray is having another baby?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I actually spoke with the Biebster yesterday...he let me know what my mission is...poor soul should expect something before my birthday.


I hope you thanked him for the " special " cigar. lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

He made me some new special cigars...some of Biebers best baccy was used for these...the question is who gets them and who gets the "special" prize.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome John to the ranks of ZK!! Will see you in the bomb mobile!!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome John. Don't mind Ray. He is our "special" friend at Puff.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Also this thread needs more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shouldn't that kitten be smoking a cigar?

anywho,welcome John. Adding another member to the ZK strike force is the equivalent of having another box of jelly donuts at a Diabetics support group meeting. I'm sure you'll do them proud:welcome:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> shouldn't that kitten be smoking a cigar?


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to puff and ZK John!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to Puff John...


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't pretend to understand what these "Cigangsta's" are all about, but I'm sure they're up to no good! 

Welcome, John! Any friend of Kipp' is a...







...well, someone who needs to be watched, veeeery closely! :spy:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome should be arriving.........


....right about now!

9101 1501 3471 1744 5890 32 :target:

Please excuse me while I laugh :lolat:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I hearty welcome to John, truly good to have you here. And no offense, Kipp, but that's a pretty fresh recruit there (less than a week here and with only 2 posts). Are you sure you guys are not panicking a bit, and by adding the unseasoned to your ranks slightly diluting your forces?

Perhaps you've never read All Quiet on the Western Front. If you had, you'd remember how the Germans kept recruiting younger and younger soldiers toward the end of WWII. Not a good sign. 

Could this foreshadow an approaching end to Zilla Killas?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't pretend to understand what these "Cigangsta's" are all about, but I'm sure they're up to no good!
> 
> Welcome, John! Any friend of Kipp' is a...
> 
> ...well, someone who needs to be watched, veeeery closely! :spy:


This about sums it up! LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I hearty welcome to John, truly good to have you here. And no offense, Kipp, but that's a pretty fresh recruit there (less than a week here and with only 2 posts). Are you sure you guys are not panicking a bit, and by adding the unseasoned to your ranks slightly diluting your forces?
> 
> Perhaps you've never read All Quiet on the Western Front. If you had, you'd remember how the Germans kept recruiting younger and younger soldiers toward the end of WWII. Not a good sign.
> 
> Could this foreshadow an approaching end to Zilla Killas?


John may be unseasoned in the ways of Puff, but he is not an unseasoned smoker and has a modest collection. He works in a very busy position with an IT firm and doesn't have a lot of free time, and when he does it is used for yard work, making beer and other things...so don't expect to HEAR a lot from John, but DO expect to see his name and cigars in our bombing runs...like the quiet fart that Terry lets out in his office when dealing with the deceased families, he is silent BUT DEADLY! :boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bunker said:


> Welcome should be arriving.........
> 
> ....right about now!
> 
> ...


Damn, I saw Claremont NH and got a little worried...but alas, though I live in Claremont my address on here is not Claremont at all...it appears that John has been initiated! LOL


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> . . . doesn't have a lot of free time, and when he does it is used for yard work, *making beer* and other things...


Then welcome all the more - anyone who makes their own beer (provided it's not lager) is fine by me!



primetime76 said:


> ...like the quiet fart that Terry lets out in his office when dealing with the deceased families, he is silent BUT DEADLY!


But this is typical New Hampshire, through and through...hwell:

<and by the way - I'm a partner. Mine don't have to be silent!>


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Then welcome all the more - anyone who makes their own beer (provided it's not lager) is fine by me!
> 
> But this is typical New Hampshire, through and through...hwell:
> 
> <and by the way - I'm a partner. Mine don't have to be silent!>


Ooooh, you are a "partner"! Good for you...did you fellas get married in Washington? I hear that it is beautiful! Congrats to the happy couple! :kev:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Then welcome all the more - anyone who makes their own beer (provided it's not lager) is fine by me!
> 
> But this is typical New Hampshire, through and through...hwell:
> 
> <and by the way - I'm a partner. Mine don't have to be silent!>


Some killer stouts! Also did a raspberry wheat beer that came out amazingly. He makes some pretty good sh*t, that is for sure. I might be sensing another beer bomb when he gets his final set up going....can probably make that happen.


----------



## jfhall (May 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Some killer stouts! Also did a raspberry wheat beer that came out amazingly. He makes some pretty good sh*t, that is for sure. I might be sensing another beer bomb when he gets his final set up going....can probably make that happen.


If there is one thing I'm all about, it's beer! I'm rebuilding my setup right now and haven't brewed for over 6 months but I will be back at it once I get the yard in shape from winter. Cigar/Beer bombs ?!?!?! I think that can happen - the beer should make it okay if it's packed well...

Great.... Now I'm thirsty....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Welcome, John! Any friend of Kipp' is a...
> 
> ...well, someone who needs to be watched, veeeery closely! :spy:


Couldn't have said it better myself... So I won't even try.

Welcome.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

jfhall said:


> If there is one thing I'm all about, it's beer! I'm rebuilding my setup right now and haven't brewed for over 6 months but I will be back at it once I get the yard in shape from winter. Cigar/Beer bombs ?!?!?! I think that can happen - the beer should make it okay if it's packed well...
> 
> Great.... Now I'm thirsty....


I did a beer (Harpoon) bomb to Justin on the left coast a while back and 5 out of the 6 made it...of course you have to lie to the Post Office about sending liquid because they frown on that, but if we packed it up really well (like shoved it up the worlds softest ducks ass) then it should be able to make it, I would think. I am thirsty too...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I did a beer (Harpoon) bomb to Justin on the left coast a while back and 5 out of the 6 made it...of course you have to lie to the Post Office about sending liquid because they frown on that, but if we packed it up really well (like shoved it up the worlds softest ducks ass) then it should be able to make it, I would think. I am thirsty too...


On a very recent bomb I got to work on (not public yet - but soon), I really wanted to send a few bottles of Ninkasi Total Dominiation IPA, out of Eugene, Oregon. It is my current favorite, and I think the target would have really enjoyed it. I balked, though, at having to mess with the packing and clandestine mailing.

Should have asked Kipp first, it seems. Hmmmmm.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> On a very recent bomb I got to work on (not public yet - but soon)


Where have you been dude? 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...tice-washington-state-patrol-bomb-squids.html


----------



## jfhall (May 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> On a very recent bomb I got to work on (not public yet - but soon), I really wanted to send a few bottles of Ninkasi Total Dominiation IPA, out of Eugene, Oregon. It is my current favorite, and I think the target would have really enjoyed it. I balked, though, at having to mess with the packing and clandestine mailing.
> 
> Should have asked Kipp first, it seems. Hmmmmm.


I'm a huge fan of IPAs. Sam Adams released one last year, "Latitude 48" which is very good - drinking one now as a matter of fact. :drinking:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Where have you been dude?
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...tice-washington-state-patrol-bomb-squids.html


I know, I know. The shyt has hit the fan, and I'm missing everything!

Alas, I do actually have to do SOME work, SOME time - and today has been one of those days. I'll catch up later.

But it appears the world, once again, is spinning in greased grooves...


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

He has been welcomed.:smoke2:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome John. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

ZK keeps getting bigger :smoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Nice target retical Mike... :wink:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

max gas said:


> Welcome John. Enjoy your stay!


:fencing:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Welcome John. Enjoy your stay!


Don't worry about Mike...he is 100% harmless! :mischief:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oooooooh. I like that.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Terry getting in bed with ZK??? I'm so disappointed, I thought I was actually going to like you...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I'm hoping he just has a strong dislike for the Detroit Lions...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Terry getting in bed with ZK??? I'm so disappointed, I thought I was actually going to like you...


Don't worry...Terry isn't going to be ZK....not even invited. As far as ZK is concerned...ProbateGeek is a figment of our imaginations.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

No one is allowed to hate the lions except for us, their fans. They have been completely harmless to every other team in the NFL for over a decade! So I am taking this as a pledge of Terry's allegiance to ZK.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Terry getting in bed with ZK??? I'm so disappointed, I thought I was actually going to like you...


No, Abe, never, never. And I readily admit to my error.

I should clarify that my "liking" was of the graphic itself, not necessarily what, or more importantly, who was behind the post. To be honest, I only just now realized that the post was by sckfck, who I now know is "one of them". Not that his targeting skills are good enough to actually _hit_ anyone, but still.

Sorry for the confusion.

And David - I have no opinion regarding the Detroit Lions. The only team I currently have a negative vibe against is about to go down in three quick games in the Great State of Tejas.

Amen.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> As far as ZK is concerned...ProbateGeek is a figment of our imaginations.


A horrible horrible figment... Like Freddy Krueger. Only more squidlike...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Don't worry...Terry isn't going to be ZK....not even invited. As far as ZK is concerned...ProbateGeek is a figment of our imaginations.


Watch out then Kipp, you guys got groupies!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> No, Abe, never, never. And I readily admit to my error.
> 
> I should clarify that my "liking" was of the graphic itself, not necessarily what, or more importantly, who was behind the post. To be honest, I only just now realized that the post was by sckfck, who I now know is "one of them". Not that his targeting skills are good enough to actually _hit_ anyone, but still.
> 
> ...


Whew! I'm back to liking you!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Don't worry about Mike...he is 100% harmless! :mischief:


If I'm so harmless why is ZK paying attention to me? I'll tell you why, they all scared of the creeping sniper


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

why does this thread make me think of charlie browns teacher?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Oooooooh. I like that.


 The only way that would be better if it had the Steelers icon between the crosshairs!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

mturnmm said:


> The only way that would be better if it had the Steelers icon between the crosshairs!


:mischief:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You can do better than that man... Come on, did this with MSPaint in 2 minutes at work.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> You can do better than that man... Come on, did this with MSPaint in 2 minutes at work.


That's awesome!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> You can do better than that man... Come on, did this with MSPaint in 2 minutes at work.


Perhaps I could. But, sadly, I have one foot already straddling the "OLD GEEZER" line, and there are some aspects of computer usage I do not pick up on as quickly as I used to.

But my way took only about 1/4 of the time yours did, so there :cheeky:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

sckfck said:


> :mischief:


 That is awesome!! But the Lebron one is classic!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

mturnmm said:


> That is awesome!! But the Lebron one is classic!


Agreed. David's is very nicely done. I think I'll steal it :evil:

While I am a diehard Portland Trailblazers fan, the 4th quarter of last night's game in Miami had me yelling like it wasn't 11:30 at night with a 1st grader asleep down the hall.

It was, after all, the Blazers who taught Dallas (recently, in Round 1) the sharp, deadly yet beautiful dagger that is a 4th quarter killer comeback.


----------

